

Ask HN: Any Bay Area Hackers into running, cycling, triathlon, etc? - dannyr

I'm curious if there are fellow HNers who are into running, tris, etc. I'm planning on running a half-marathon and/or triathlon on the 2nd half of the year. I wonder if we have enough people to form a training group.
======
krishna2
I just recently got into biking and am super excited about it that I wrote
about it [http://www.krishna2.com/blog/2009/05/eb2b-biking-from-
east-b...](http://www.krishna2.com/blog/2009/05/eb2b-biking-from-east-bay-to-
blekko-on-bike-to-work-day/)

~~~
dannyr
Nice bike! I need to get one too. Right now, I just do a lot of running.

~~~
krishna2
My advice is that you go to a professional bike store and get a decent bike.

